# The Lost Hospital, Denmark



## Balloonatic (Feb 24, 2013)

Due to a mix of politics and economy, this big hospital closed in 2011. The original building was build in 1759, and then expaned several times. 

History tells that during WW2 many of the doctors, that worked on the hospital, were involved with nazi activities.






"Thoracic Surgery Ward"
























It says "Examination room"











Hope you'll enjoy!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 24, 2013)

Balloonatic said:


> Hope you'll enjoy!



Certainly did


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Your visiting some great places!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 24, 2013)

This is made all the more creepy by that little snippet of history...

Go easy on the editing next time


----------



## sonyes (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice!! Great processing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats a great one,so clean thanks for sharing.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 24, 2013)

thanks all. love the feedback


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2013)

Another great set...


----------



## corn_flake88 (Mar 2, 2013)

What a wonderful place! These photos are amazing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like a fantastic place, great pics!


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 2, 2013)

I like that very much! Thanks!

~RR


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely stuff, are you sure its actually closed and they are not just out to lunch?


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 7, 2013)

hospital, say no more, thanks


----------



## Lusker (Mar 8, 2013)

Du køre mere Nazi ind over :0)


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow... that place looks like it's still in really good nick.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 8, 2013)

Balloonatic said:


> History tells that during WW2 many of the doctors, that worked on the hospital, were involved with nazi activities.



Does History tell this in written documentation or is this telling just by word of mouth? Anybody familiar with Denmark's WW2 history will know that the Nazi occupation of Denmark was initially nothing like the occupations of other subjugated countries - The Danish parliament and other State functions were allowed to continue from 1940 to 1943, in what the Nazi's looked upon as a 'Model Protectorate State'. Ever increasing Resistance activities obviously brought this 'working' relationship to an end in '43. So were those doctors just going about their normal duties during that lenient period, or is there proof that they were involved in Nazi atrocities? 

Unfortunately this media allows history to be rewritten at the click of a mouse and the victims and survivors of that conflict deserve better than that.


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 15, 2013)

Killer. So good. 

HDRen't you Europeans ever gonna stop doing everything in HDR?


----------

